

MaidSafe goes from 76k total lines of code to 7k using Rust - eblanshey
https://forum.safenetwork.io/t/devupdate-6-april-2015/3579

======
a3n
76K to 7K of source.

I wonder what the before and after measures of compiled binary would be, and
what the ratio of library/runtime binary to binary from purpose-built
developer written source would be?

